# Short term apartment renting



## Regis_Thorn (Feb 12, 2018)

Dear all, 

As I will be moving soon from Bangkok, Thailand, to Melbourne,with my family, I will not buy a house directly, but rent an appartement before, to see once in the city, good opportunities.. 
I would like to know if you would have some ideas of places, with nice apartment, to live with children (from 7 to 15 y-o). 
Any other advices will be welcome

Many thanks


----------



## MandyKA (Feb 19, 2018)

Some good websites to check for housing are Gumtree Australia, Real estate and domain


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Most places are not furnished, although some are, and are of course more expensive. 

Which are you looking for?


----------



## JTeam (Oct 2, 2017)

Regis_Thorn said:


> Dear all,
> 
> As I will be moving soon from Bangkok, Thailand, to Melbourne,with my family, I will not buy a house directly, but rent an appartement before, to see once in the city, good opportunities..
> I would like to know if you would have some ideas of places, with nice apartment, to live with children (from 7 to 15 y-o).
> ...


City residential are a real estate agency I vouch for. High end but not ridiculous prices and personal family orientated business on the marina

Alternatively you can go on one of many online sites like fairyfloss and hunt around

Avg price is about 750 a week for 2br 2 bth 1 car space


----------

